# Lights for a low ceiling building



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

T5 HO Those fixtures are tiny.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

T8 standard output. T5HOs have too high of surface brightness and they cause glare. They're intended for high ceilings. 
Use weather proof covered enclosure or use shatter containment sleeves for effective cold temperature operation. T8s on programmed rapid start or instant start are good down to 0F or -20F depending on ballast. 

Use of cloudy white diffuser to mitigate glare issue with T5HO substantially reduces fixture efficacy.

If this is a residential customer, keep in mind that F54T5/HO lamps are not available in big box stores.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Rubber pigtail lampholders, blank covers with ko's, ko bushing.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

These will work, fairly cheap, you can get them with a reflector also. I would use T8 if it were me at that low mounting height.


http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/LL/documents/SpecSheets/SMRS.PDF


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Ima Hack said:


> These will work, fairly cheap, you can get them with a reflector also. I would use T8 if it were me at that low mounting height.
> 
> 
> http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/LL/documents/SpecSheets/SMRS.PDF


Only if it's a flat white ceiling. Look at the photometry on that. Half of that light is directed upward.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have already put the porcelain lampholders on the rafters and not on the collar ties. They're essentially shining down from the "attic".


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've put blocks on the rafters up at the ridge and mounted strips to those, even if there are collar ties it lights up things fine.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of you guys must be doing some curiously high-end sheds. I can't remember the last time I used anything but keyless lampholders in a shed.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok mine aren't sheds they're control shacks, I like nice light while I commission the controls :laughing:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Only if it's a flat white ceiling. Look at the photometry on that. Half of that light is directed upward.


You can get them with a reflector dude. Read my post, look at the cut sheet.

Quite frankly it wouldn't matter to me if I had a little uplight in my shed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

subelect said:


> I need to figure out some simple lighting for a customer's wooden shed; low ceiling with open studs, probably 7 feet to the bottom of the studs.
> He has no lights in there now, so anything will be better than it is now.
> He mentioned porcelain fixtures, but if I install them horizontally so they do not stick down too far, the light will be ineffective to say the least.
> Can you buy a flat fluor. fixture that will give off a good amount of light without sticking down too far? Probably something with HO fixtures for use in an unheated building.
> ...


If he does not want to spend a lot of money just use a T-8 fixture and use sleaves on the lamps.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It's a shed. I would go with something like this: I think its like $70 at Home Depot. It's got a tough cover and sealed, so cold weather will be fine and if it gets hit by a ladder or something the lamps won't break/fall off.
http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/LL/documents/SpecSheets/Wet%20Location%20Industrial.pdf

This one is much more efficient with close to 90% of light getting utilized, sticks out 4". 
http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/LL/documents/SpecSheets/General Purpose Industrials.pdf

This one claims to have a height of only 1 1/4" but I don't think they're counting the lamp, so I think its realistically about 2 1/2". 
http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/LL/documents/SpecSheets/Low Profile Strips.pdf


----------

